# Buskoppler Profinet/Profibus



## Blockmove (6 Mai 2011)

Hallo Zusammen,

ich suche einen Buskoppler Profinet-Profibus.
Er sollte die gleiche Funktionalität haben wie die "normalen" Siemens DP/DP-Koppler (6ES7158-0AD01-0XA0). Also nur E/A "rangieren".

Also entweder seh ich vor lauter Bäumen den Wald nicht mehr, oder gibts sowas von Siemens gar nicht?

Gruß
Dieter


----------



## sps-concept (6 Mai 2011)

*Koppler*

Hallo,

wirst da wohl ein PN/DP-Gateway (gibts von Siemens) ins Profinet hängen müssen, welcher dann der DP-Master für den DPDP-Koppler ist.

Evtl gibts ja was alternatives - Stichwort Anybus.

André


----------



## Blockmove (6 Mai 2011)

sps-concept schrieb:


> wirst da wohl ein PN/DP-Gateway (gibts von Siemens) ins Profinet hängen müssen


 
Für den Preis des PN/DP-Gateway stecke ich leichter einen CP343 in die andere Steuerung 

Gruß
Dieter


----------



## JesperMP (6 Mai 2011)

Oder, ein 314C-2PN/DP als "I-Device".
Selben Preis,nur bekommt man eine Menge E/A und ein CPU dazu.


----------

